# دائره لفتح باب بواسطه 5 ارقام باسسورد



## م.اشراق (12 ديسمبر 2010)

محتاجه خبرتكم لتصميم دائره لفتح باب بواسطه 5 ارقام باسسورد وشرح لكيفيه العمل:55:
ماليش غنى عنكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكنك وضع ما قمت بعمله و نساعد فى التكملة، أو البحث هنا فأظن أن البعض قد قام بما يشبه ذلك


----------



## فائق حمادي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

م.اشراق قال:


> محتاجه خبرتكم لتصميم دائره لفتح باب بواسطه 5 ارقام باسسورد وشرح لكيفيه العمل:55:
> ماليش غنى عنكم


 


use this link and modify the circuit to become 5 digit password 



http://www.circuit-finder.com/categories/alarms-and-security/lock/382/electronic-security-door-key


----------



## فائق حمادي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*useful circuit for this application*

Pdf


----------



## م.اشراق (13 ديسمبر 2010)

:77: thank you very much 
بارك الله بيك و عساك دخر لمنتدى كله


----------



## فائق حمادي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

م.اشراق قال:


> :77: thank you very much
> بارك الله بيك و عساك دخر لمنتدى كله


 
My pleasure
You are welcome


----------



## م.اشراق (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا تصميم بسيط لدائره باستخدام  الثايرستور





اتمنى تكون واضحه :34:


----------



## فائق حمادي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

م.اشراق قال:


> هذا تصميم بسيط لدائره باستخدام الثايرستور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you need pull down resistors for each thyristor to keep it at hold state and you need a rest circuit activated by the switches that not in the code in order to reset the thyristors in case of fals entry​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

إضافة لما قاله الأخ الفاضل فائق حمادى:
1- لا يجوز توصيل البوابة مباشرة لمصدر تيار لأنها ستحترق فورا و يجب استخدام مقاومة لحد التيار إلى 50 مللى و حتى 200 مللى أمبير حسب رقمه
2- الثايريستور يتوقف عن التوصيل مادام التيار أقل من حد ما أو توقف لذا فعد الضغط على الزر الأول سيوصل الأول و عند الرفع عن الزر سيفصل مباشرة و لفتح الباب يجب أن يكون الضغط على الأزرار كلها معا وهذا لا يحقق تأمين فعند الضغط على لوحة المفاتيح كاملة يتم فتح الباب
أفضل طريقة ما دمت لا تريدى استخدام ميكرو هى استخدام مؤقتات Timers مثل 555 أو 4098/4528/4523 و لو لم تتمكنى من عمل مثل هذه الدائرة سأضع لك واحدة


----------



## م.اشراق (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين والله خليتوني انتبه لذي النقطه المهمه
منفضلكم ممكن اعرف كيف اسوي التعديل على الدائره لاني محتاجه الدائره ضروري احب اعرف كيف اضيف التايمر بالدائره


----------



## فائق حمادي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

م.اشراق قال:


> مشكورين والله خليتوني انتبه لذي النقطه المهمه
> منفضلكم ممكن اعرف كيف اسوي التعديل على الدائره لاني محتاجه الدائره ضروري احب اعرف كيف اضيف التايمر بالدائره


 
find attached simple proposal


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

رسمت الدائرة بثلاث أرقام للمساحة و يمكنك تكرار الدائرة لأى عدد





الفكرة أنك يجب الضغط على S1 أولا وهو من طاقم لوحة المفاتيح و فى خلال الزمن المحدد بالمقاومة R والمكثف C تصبح الثانية متاحة و يجب الضغط علي الزر S2 و إلا لن تستجيب و فى خلال زمن استجابة الثانية فقط يمكن الضغط على الثالثة و هكذا و عند الضغط على الأخيرة تقوم بتشغيل الترانزيستور والريلاى


----------



## م.اشراق (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورييين كثير والله تعبتكم معي انشاء الله مجهودكم مايضيع وينكتب بميزان حسناتكم:75:
انا كمان سويت تعديل على الدائره


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكن أن تعمل هذه الدائرة بهذه الطريقة و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## mustafa' (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الامر سهل جداً و بالإمكانك تصميمها بنفسك اولاً فكري باستعمال البورت and 
ثانيا : من اجل الضغط على الأزرار بالتتالي عليك استعمال capacitor فهو يقوم بتخزين الطاقة لوقت اطول من وقت الضغط على الأزرار


----------



## ِAhmad22 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين جدا جدا


----------



## khalil35 (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمشاركين جميعا
سلامي إلى المهندس فائق حمادي هل لك زملاء من الجزائر وانت هو الأخ عباس فائق حمادي من العراق 
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoudsaadeldeen (23 مايو 2011)

اريد دارة تحكم فى جيت عدد3ثيرستور وذلك بمفتاح فوليوم بالتدريج علما بان الامبير المتحكم فية يبدا من50الى600مع الرسم وشكرا


----------



## ghostdie90 (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ...


----------

